# [EVDL] Sebring-Vanguard City car for sale (near me)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I cannot think of a better way to advertise an EV ;-) 


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Mark Hanson
Sent: Friday, November 06, 2009 2:04 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Sebring-Vanguard City car for sale (near me)








Here's a Sebring Vanguard s**tty car for sale. I had a yellow one many
moons ago, went slow was hard to stop & steer but other than that it was
ok 



http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1903463942
07&ih=009&category=6472&_trksid=p4506.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUC
I%26otn%3D3%26ps%3D6

have a renewable energy day,
Mark in roanoke, VA

_________________________________________________________________
Windows 7: Unclutter your desktop.
http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9690331&ocid=PID24727::T:WLMTAGL:ON:WL:e
n-US:WWL_WIN_evergreen:112009
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091105/b27a0d6d/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines:
http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Cor van de Water" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, November 15, 2009 12:02 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sebring-Vanguard City car for sale (near me)


>I cannot think of a better way to advertise an EV ;-)
>
>
> Cor van de Water
> Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
> Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
> Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
> Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
> Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Mark Hanson
> Sent: Friday, November 06, 2009 2:04 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] Sebring-Vanguard City car for sale (near me)
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> Here's a Sebring Vanguard s**tty car for sale. I had a yellow one many
> moons ago, went slow was hard to stop & steer but other than that it was
> ok 
> Musta SOLD it, right away?! The ads down now, sigh.This guy could do 
> GM's Volt ads, too!

Bob
>
>
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1903463942
> 07&ih=009&category=6472&_trksid=p4506.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUC
> I%26otn%3D3%26ps%3D6
>
> have a renewable energy day,
> Mark in roanoke, VA
>
> _________________________________________________________________
> Windows 7: Unclutter your desktop.
> http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9690331&ocid=PID24727::T:WLMTAGL:ON:WL:e
> n-US:WWL_WIN_evergreen:112009
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL:
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20091105/b27a0d6d/a
> ttachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines:
> http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

